# Suche nach Ideen für Hülle für Unterwasserkamera.



## Magdeburger (21. Februar 2011)

Hiho.

Ich habe mir vor einiger Zeit eine Minikamera gekauft, die so groß ist wie ein Schlüsselanhänger.







Das kleine Ding mit 50 x 32 x 12 mm Abmessung macht aber richtig gute Aufnahmen, mit ner 16GB MiniSD kann ich 2h mit Ton aufnehmen und das kleine "Objektiv" ist sogar recht lichtstark.

Bisher habe ich immer Aufnahmen als Kopfkamera beim Angeln gemacht indem ich das Ding einfach auf die Halterung einer alten Kopflampe mit Klebeband befestigt habe.

Jetzt würde ich im Frühjahr aber gerne Unterwasseraufnahmen beim Schleppen damit machen, also einen Livebiss von einem Hecht auf einen geschleppten Wobbler aufnehmen. 

Dafür brauche ich natürlich eine Konstruktion, um die Cam vor dem Köder auf der Schnur zu platzieren und dafür brauche ich natürlich eine wasserdichte Hülle.
Ich habe mir das ungefähr so vorgestellt:






Die Hülle sollte nur so groß sein, dass sie die Kamera gerade so fasst, die Cam würde ich versuchen mit doppelseitigem Klebeband etc. reinzukleben, dass ich sie danach wieder rausnehmen kann. Unter die Hülle wollte ich mit Sekundenkleber ein Plastikröhrchen kleben, so dass die ganze Konstruktion auf der Hauptschnur bis zum Vorfach gleiten kann.
Als Vorfachlänge würde ich 80cm wählen, damit keine zu große Scheuchwirkung da ist.

Das Problem ist halt, woher ich so eine Hülle aus Plastik bekomme. Ich könnte mir als Prinzip sowas wie ein Ü-Ei vorstellen, nur halt durchsichtig. Das Ding kann man aufmachen und sehr fest verschließen.

Hat jemand ne Idee, was ich da als Hülle aus dem Alltag missbrauchen könnte? Hab schon überlegt, aber noch nix gefunden. Wenn ich Maschinenbauer wäre, würde ich mir ja was selber konstruieren, aber so... :q

Danke schonmal.


----------



## Krautfänger (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche nach Ideen für Hülle für Unterwasserkamera.*

Könnte man das ganze nicht mit einem Vakuumiergerät in Folie ziehen?


----------



## Marco 82 (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche nach Ideen für Hülle für Unterwasserkamera.*

Hallo Olli    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,

das ist ja eine tolle Idee, vielleicht könntest du was aus Plexiglas basteln. Das Material lässt sich gut bearbeiten, sägen, schleifen, u.s.w. und ich meine Plexiglasplatten im Baumarkt gesehen zu haben.
Man könnte die einzelnen Teile verkleben und sich so den passenden Kasten bauen, das einzige Problem wäre eine Öffnung/Klappe zu integrieren, die wasserdicht ist. 
Dazu könnte man die Öffnung vielleicht rückseitig anbringen und einen Gummipfropfen anpassen, um sie zu verschließen, das könnte man vorher testen, ob es auch wirklich hält und wasser dicht ist.
Ein Röhrchen könnte man ebenfalls einpassen, indem man Löcher in das Plexiglas bohrt und so ein anti-tangle Röhrchen einklebt.

Meinst du es ist unter Wasser hell genung, um brauchbare Aufnahmen zu machen. In klarem Wasser könnte es vielleicht funktionieren, wenn die Sonne drauf scheint.



Gruß Marco


----------



## Kretzer83 (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche nach Ideen für Hülle für Unterwasserkamera.*

Hi Magdeburger,

also ich hab spontan auch an das Einschweißen in ein Stück Gefrierbreuten (oder anderes geeignetes Plastik) gedacht. So kannst du die Tasten drücken ohne den Hülle zu öffnen. Alternativ einen Rahmen aus Draht mit Gefrierbeutel (oder ähnlichem) überziehen.




Es steht zwar bei der Kamera dabei, dass sie anscheinend auch noch eine gute Empfindlichkeit bei schlechten Lichtverhältnissen hat, aber ich denke je nach Ködertiefe wird das ein Problem werden.

Ich spiele auch schon seit einer Weile das mal beim Felchenfischen zu versuchen, aber ich denke dass bei 20m Wassertiefe trots winterlichem Klarwasser das Licht nicht ausreicht.


Aber auf jeden Fall ein sehr spannendes Thema. Wenn du gute Links hast, würd ich mich über ne PN freuen.


mfg Kretzer


----------



## Magdeburger (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche nach Ideen für Hülle für Unterwasserkamera.*

Danke für die bisherigen Tips. Man, das sind ja bisher teilweise komplizierte Konstruktionen. 

Also, das mit dem Einschweißen in Gefrierbeutel klingt schon nicht schlecht, aber ich denke, dass das Zeug dann doch zu trüb ist, trotzdem werd' ich's mal versuchen und testen.

Wie gesagt, ideal wäre was aus'm Alltag, wie so ein Ü-Ei halt in durchsichtig oder ne TikTak-Schachtel, da könnte man hinten die Klappe dichten, aber das Ding is zu klein.

Zur Helligkeit... die Lichtstärke von dem Ding ist wirklich ziemlich gut für die "Größe", mit nem flachlaufenden Wobbler an nem hellen Tag im Frühjahr denke ich mal, dass man genug sieht.

Auf die Idee gekommen bin ich durch diese Videos hier: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kf-UrQISRHg Allerdings benutzt der was Professionelleres, das Objektiv hängt da auch an nem Kabel bis zum Boot.

Zur Kamera: Diese Kamera nennt sich Guncam. Musste mal googlen. Also es gibt glaube ich 6 oder 7 verschiedene Versionen. Die Version 3 ist dabei die beste was Verarbeitung und vor allem Video und Tonqualität, sowie Codec usw. angeht. (Der einzige "Nachteil" an der 3er ist, dass man die Zeit- und Datumsanzeige nicht abschalten kann, die ganz unten rechts angezeigt wird, aber kann man auch leicht wegschneiden)

Naja, mal gucken, ich werde n bisschen rumtesten, wäre über weitere Tips aber sehr dankbar.


----------



## Ulli3D (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche nach Ideen für Hülle für Unterwasserkamera.*

Warum wohl sind Housings für Cams so teuer?

Dann kommt dazu, dass die Lichtstärke bei 50 -70 cm Tiefe wohl am Ende sein wird, aber, Versuch macht kluch.


----------



## Franky (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche nach Ideen für Hülle für Unterwasserkamera.*

Klasse Idee!  Bedenke aber bei Deinen Konstruktionen, dass das Objektiv so nah wie möglich an die transparente "Aussenhaut" muss, um Reflektionen und Unschärfe zu vermeiden. Der dusselige Autofocus wird sich nämlich an der "Scheibe" orientieren, befürchte ich.


----------



## Kretzer83 (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche nach Ideen für Hülle für Unterwasserkamera.*

http://dawandaimages.s3.amazonaws.com/Product/4227/4227350/big/1245358135-128.jpg

zum Testen einfach mal in so n Tütchen packen


----------



## Dorschbremse (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche nach Ideen für Hülle für Unterwasserkamera.*

Versuchs doch mal mit einer Plastikverpackung für ein Skatspiel:

Die hälften kriegste mit Klebeband dicht, den Durchlass mit Plastik-Fermit.


----------



## Mayo (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche nach Ideen für Hülle für Unterwasserkamera.*

Klasse, mal ein Tröt, wo auch ich absoluter Beginner was zu sagen kann |wavey:

Die Ideen mit den Folien sind schön und gut, aber jede falte (Wasserdruck) schadet dem Bild (der Linse).
Die Verpackung von nem Kartenspiel ist ebenfalls geriffelt. (Riffel für die Finger zum öffnen) und hat zudem eine große Fläche die geklebt werden muss.

Die Tick Tack Dose halte ich für gut und günstig / einfach.
Tick Tack gibt es doch auch in den XXL Dosen (Tankstelle). Da würde ich dann aber den Boden raus nehmen (vorsichtig per Teppichmesser) und mit ein paar Lagen (3-4) Frischhaltefolie bespannen. Ruhig bis zur Verklebung am Deckel (je weniger Klebestellen um so weniger Wassergefahr. Da oben musste eh Kleben (Panzertape ist günstig und sehr dicht - Baumarkt). 
Nimm doch einfach mal die Cam mit an die Tanke und schau mal ob es passen würde.
Die Cam dann (wie auch schon gesagt) so nah wie möglich an die Folie am Boden, wenn nicht sogar die Linse direkt an die Folie). Sollte die etwas "Spiel" in der Dose haben - unbedingt fixieren (z.B. mi einem Rutenband oder der gleichen an den Rahmen drücken).

Plexiglas finde ich auch gut, aber da sollte man auch an das zusätzliche Gewicht denken!!! Ausserdem muss man dafür das ein oder andere Werkzeug haben (wie Marco 82 schon schrieb).

Wenn schon bauen, dann richtig |kopfkrat
Sollte es zu dunkel sein...
Mach einfach weiter!
Setz eine 2. Dose auf diese mit der Cam und da machste ne kleine Lampe rein :q
(Um mal etwas zu spinnen)

Viel Spass und vor allem Erfolg.
Lass uns am Ergebnis teilhaben.


----------



## kati48268 (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche nach Ideen für Hülle für Unterwasserkamera.*

Echt spannende Idee! #6

Sehe jedoch -statt hilfreichen Tipps meinerseits- eine weitere Schwierigkeit: die Bewegung der Cam selbst im Wasser.
Das könnte von leichtem hin und her bis zum Kreiseln gehen oder wie 'ne Wobblerschaufel die ganze Montage durch's Wasser schwanken.
Musst das bestimmt auch noch irgendwie stabilisieren.

Aber gib nicht auf!
Find das Vorhaben großartig.


----------



## stefano89 (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche nach Ideen für Hülle für Unterwasserkamera.*

Diesen Ansatz finde ich auch als sinnvoller. 
Ich finde die Methode mit dem Vakuumieren und Verschweißen am besten, ggf sogar mit 2 Frischhaltefolien. Wenn du diese vorne an der Linse stramm hältst beim Vakuumiervorgang könntest du eine glatte Oberfläche erhalten. Du kannst dann die Knöpfe noch drücken, was ich für sehr wichtig halte. Dann musst du am Wasser nicht den Knopf zur Aufnahme drücken und dann noch kleben. Diese Methode ist absolut wasserdicht und meiner Meinung nach sehr vertrauenswürdig.

Wie oben geschrieben würde ich dann aber diese Überlegung sein lassen und überlegen, wie ich es erreichen kann, dass die Kamera nonstop auf den Köder hält, ohne den Lauf zu beeinflussen. Evtl durch eine separate Aufhängung an einem Kabel, wie in den unzähligen Videos auf Youtube. 

Man könnte an die Frischhaltefolie Ruder wie bei einem Dartpfeil anbringen, um den Lauf zu stabilisieren.
Oder den Köder nur sehr nah hinter dem Boot ziehen und dann mit einer Stange (Kopfrute/Kescherstange) die Kamera auf den Köder halten.
Was auch ginge wäre ein Sideplaner, um die Scheuchwirkung klein zu halten, an dem du die Kamera direkt an der Unterseite anbringst und den Köder vllt 1m dahinter anbietest.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## Magdeburger (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche nach Ideen für Hülle für Unterwasserkamera.*

Danke für die weiteren Tips! Oh, das mit dem Rotieren der Cam beim Schleppen habe ich noch garnicht bedacht. Vllt. sollte man durch das Röhrchen dann einen starren Draht ziehen und den vor das Vorfach schalten. Mal sehen.

Ich werde heute mal n bischen mit diesen Tütchen / Folie testen und paar Unterwasseraufnahmen machen und dann mal hochladen bei YT.


----------



## Seele (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche nach Ideen für Hülle für Unterwasserkamera.*

Ich such auch seit längerem nach nem Gehäuse. Hab allerdings ne Andere Cam. 
Hba mir jetzt gedacht aus nem Stahl/Alublock einen Quader auszufräsen und einen Deckel mit Gummidichtung drauf zu schnallen. Seite mit Bohrungen zum verschließen. 
Bin das erste Mal zuversichtlich, dass die Konstruktion halten könnte, denn der Wasserdruck ist schließlich nicht zu verachten.


----------



## odinherne (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche nach Ideen für Hülle für Unterwasserkamera.*

hi habe mir schon vor zwei Jahren eine gebastelt ist eigentlich super ein fach , eine Rückfahrtkamera fürs Auto gekauft kosten bei eb.... ca 20 Euro Kabel außen Baumarkt 5er aber es muss flexibelsein die Länge wie jeder will habe mir 100 Meter besorgt ,eine kabelverschraubung , als gehäuse habe ich einen Eisennippel in der Größe 1 1/2 Zoll eine Eisen Verschraubung in der Größe und eine Kappe in der Größe , und plexiglas . kosten waren an die 60 Euro und ich kann überall schauen wo ich will habe sie sogar mal ne Woche beim fischen aufen Futterplatz liegen gelassen und die aufnahmen waren echt der Hammer .gruß odinherne


----------



## odinherne (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche nach Ideen für Hülle für Unterwasserkamera.*

werde mal ein Bild von der kamera machen .und hier Posten


----------



## Seele (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche nach Ideen für Hülle für Unterwasserkamera.*

Auf was übertärgst du das Ganze, vor allem was sind das für Anschlüsse. 
Hab gerade noch ne Andere Idee für meine Cam gefunden, die muss ich aber erst noch ein bisschen austüfteln. Mach evtl mal ein 3D CAD Modell, falls ich Zeit hab.


----------



## odinherne (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche nach Ideen für Hülle für Unterwasserkamera.*

hi hier ist mal ein Foto von der cam .
http://img3.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/camfcqer79ziw.jpg
.gruß odinherne


----------



## Boiliewerfer (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche nach Ideen für Hülle für Unterwasserkamera.*

Es gibt so ein Zeug um Platienen von Bissanzeigern Wasserfest zu machen 

Aufschrauben und alles schön glasieren....hatte es in einem Bericht gelesen aber den muss ich erstmal wiederfinden, kann etwas dauern 

Danach am besten mit Schrumpfschlauch (gibt´s in vielen Varianten) einschrumpfen.

Zusätzlich kannste dann noch eintüten, wie du magst...

Wasser sucht sich seinen Weg, spätestens im Sommer nach dem Rausholen, wenn alles verdunstet...behandle die Platiene besser vorher :m

greets and and always a wet line..


----------



## Boiliewerfer (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche nach Ideen für Hülle für Unterwasserkamera.*



odinherne schrieb:


> hi hier ist mal ein Foto von der cam .
> http://img3.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/camfcqer79ziw.jpg
> .gruß odinherne





oha ....hast Du bsp. Bilder evtl auch noch? 

Also unterwasser??....


----------



## odinherne (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche nach Ideen für Hülle für Unterwasserkamera.*

Bilder habe ich noch ein paar . müsste auch noch aufm Rechner die komplette Materialliste haben . so wie ich es mal gemacht habe. benutze die cam immer zum karpfenfischen bei uns am See.


----------



## Kretzer83 (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche nach Ideen für Hülle für Unterwasserkamera.*



odinherne schrieb:


> hi hier ist mal ein Foto von der cam .
> http://img3.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/camfcqer79ziw.jpg
> .gruß odinherne



Ist ja schon ein ganzschöner Brummer, da würde es auch nicht stören noch eine Taschenlampe mit ner High-Power LED dazuzufriemeln.

mfg Kretzer


----------



## odinherne (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche nach Ideen für Hülle für Unterwasserkamera.*

die cam ist 10 cm lang und die dioden sind infrarot (kannst sogar nachts schauen ) deshalb kannst dir die TASCHENLAMPE SPAREN


----------



## Boiliewerfer (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche nach Ideen für Hülle für Unterwasserkamera.*

Hör sich ja richtig gut an  

Ne Taschenlampe möchte ich da auch nicht haben...lediglich zum Karpfenangeln, wie du es machst, würde ich die verwenden.

Wenn du die Zeit mal hast, schick mir doch mal ein-zwei Bildchen per PN. ....gerade die, mit wenig Tageslicht Interessieren mich da grade  ..Das wäre ne Wucht #6

p.s.   coole Sau


----------



## odinherne (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche nach Ideen für Hülle für Unterwasserkamera.*

ok werde ich machen mit den Fotos.
gruß odinherne


----------



## basslawine (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche nach Ideen für Hülle für Unterwasserkamera.*

Hallo,

Die einfachste und günstigste möglichkeit wäre meiner Meinung nach einfach die Benutzung eines Schrauverschlussglases.

Da kann man sich ein passendes kleines raussuchen (Oliven, anchovis etc), selektiert nach dem durchsichtigsten (unverzerrten) Boden.
Unten stabilisiert mit zum bsp. eingeklebten Dachdeckerblei, wenn man das glas vernünftig austariert, so dass es gerade so untergeht (oder besser gerade so aufschwimmt), zusätzlich dann aussen aufgebrachte  (geklebt oder testweise mit Kabelbindern) Stabilisierungsflossen und das schnurlaufröhrchen oben. 
Innen ne einfache Kamerahalterung, die Kamera dann ausserhalb des Glases starten (um den Autofokus zu be********n), dann innen reingeklipst, zugeschraubt und los gehts.
Erspart das ganze ein und ausgepacke in Folie etc und ist garantiert dicht und erschreckend simpel und billig.

Gruss Marco


----------



## Kretzer83 (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche nach Ideen für Hülle für Unterwasserkamera.*



basslawine schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Die einfachste und günstigste möglichkeit wäre meiner Meinung nach einfach die Benutzung eines Schrauverschlussglases.
> 
> ...


Das hab ich mir auch gedacht, aber finde mal ein Glas mit 'nem Boden, der das Bild nicht verzerrt?


----------



## basslawine (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche nach Ideen für Hülle für Unterwasserkamera.*



Kretzer83 schrieb:


> Das hab ich mir auch gedacht, aber finde mal ein Glas mit 'nem Boden, der das Bild nicht verzerrt?



Kommt auf nen Versuch an, ich könnte mir vorstellen das mit dem ausserhalb des Glases liegenden Fokus der Effekt gar nicht so schlimm ist.
voraussetzung ist natürlich, dass man im supermarkt schon mal eine Vorabauswahl trifft, es gibt so viele unterschiedliche Glasbehältnisse/geometrien, dass da eigentlich auch was geeignetes findbar sein sollte.
Ein schöner Tagesausflug ins Gewürzregal bzw. die Feinkostabteilung.:g
Wenn die Verzerrung dann aber doch zu schlimm ist, wirds wieder aufwändiger, ich persönlich würde dann versuchen, aus dem Boden ein stückchen rauszudremeln (billige Diamantspitzen von Conrad oder Westfalia) und mit einem stückchen Flachglas einen verzerrungsfreien Ausguck einzukleben.

ist dann natürlich nicht mehr erschreckend simpel.

Trotzdem würde ich Glas immer irgendeinem Plastik/Folienfensterchen vorziehen.

Edit:gerade gefunden. hier hats dann doch einer mit plastikdose gemacht:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YCOAoW1NMZc

Gruss marco


----------



## Seele (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche nach Ideen für Hülle für Unterwasserkamera.*

Ich werd versuchen ein Rohr (Stahl oder Plastik) zu nehmen. hinten ein loch für das kabel durch und mit ner IP68 Schlauchdurchführung. Scheitert momentan noch an der Schlauchdurchführung, weiß da jemand ne Bezugsquelle oder hat einer eine daheim liegen für so 5qmm.
Vorne kommt einfach ne Plexiglasscheibe drauf und gut is. Sollte das Licht nicht ausreichen, wird einfach ne wasserdichte Taschenlampe vorerst mal drauf geschnallt. 
Aber die Idee mit der Rückfahrkamera gefällt mir auch, ich brauch auf jeden Fall live-Bilder.


----------



## Gemini (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche nach Ideen für Hülle für Unterwasserkamera.*

Über das Thema habe ich mir auch schon Gedanken gemacht...

Ich halte den Formfaktor hier im Beispiel für problematisch. Ausserdem das ganze nachträglich wasserdicht zu bekommen ohne Einbussen bei der Optik zu erreichen ist nicht so trivial.

Optimal wäre die Integration einer Funk-Cam im Wobbler, aber auch nicht einfach oder günstig zu bewerkstelligen.

Praktikabel, aber auch nicht billig wäre eine Endoskop-Kamera mit Verlängerungskabel. Runder Querschnitt und Kopf mit 9mm Durchmesser hört sich für mich gut an. Auch dimmbare LEDs sind bestimmt nicht verkehrt bei schlechten Sichtverhältnissen  Hinzu kommt der Kontrollbildschirm...

http://dnt.de/index.php?dir=produkte/detail&id=60049&app_tv_current=


----------



## Seele (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche nach Ideen für Hülle für Unterwasserkamera.*

Problem am Funk ist das Element Wasser, dadurch wird die Übertragungsweite exorbitant verringert. 
Problem sind auch oft die Werkstoffe, die man oft nicht so leicht zur Hand hat um etwas zu basteln.  Ideen hätt ich genug.


----------



## odinherne (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche nach Ideen für Hülle für Unterwasserkamera.*

also das licht von den Infrarotdioden reicht völlig aus was es mit der Sicht an sich hat ,bei einer tiefe von 18 Meter haste immer noch ein super Bild .anders wird es wenn es dunkel ist dann hast du ein schwarz weiss Bild . man kann aber noch alles gut sehen . die kabelverschraubung ip68 ist richtige .Gruß odinherne


----------



## Seele (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche nach Ideen für Hülle für Unterwasserkamera.*

Ja ich weiß, dass es die Richtige ist, aber woher zu nem vertretbaren Preis.


----------



## Magdeburger (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche nach Ideen für Hülle für Unterwasserkamera.*

So habe nach kurzer Suche schon was annehmbares für meine Guncam gefunden. |supergri







TicTac-Bigpac. Die kleine Klappe klebe ich zu und der weiße Einsatz im Ganzen lässt sich sehr eng und fest reindrücken.

Die Cam passt sehr gut rein und die Hülle ist nicht zu groß und der Wasserwiderstand hält sich dann hoffentl. auch einigermaßen in Grenzen. Muss das ganze mal testen, zusätzliche Gewichte rein und austarieren.

Aber das Wichtigste: Habe die Cam ganz nach vorne geschoben an die Plastikkante und die Aufnahmen sind absolut scharf.


----------



## Magdeburger (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche nach Ideen für Hülle für Unterwasserkamera.*






Ich denke mal, so werd' ich es ungefähr machen. Unten das Röhrchen zur Schnurführung mit wasserfestem Kleber dran. Dann zusätzlich das ganze noch mit ein paar Lagen wasserfestem Klebeband sichern. (Bringt vllt. auch eine gewisse Stabilität unter Wasser, wie eine Art "Flügel")

Die Cam werde ich wohl in die Schachtel irgendwie reinklemmen und nicht kleben, dann kann ich sie auch schneller ein- und raussetzen. Das ist dann gleich Beschwerungsmaterial, muss ma testen was ich da nehme.

Die Hülle wird dann denke ich mal auf dem Kopf im Wasser laufen, wenn überhaupt einigermaßen stabil. |supergri Aber egal, ich will ja keine Hollywoodaufnahmen machen, der Effekt zählt.


----------



## Seele (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche nach Ideen für Hülle für Unterwasserkamera.*

Mach mal Aufnahmen, viel klarer werden die Gewässer nicht mehr, die lieben Algen und Kraut fängt bald wieder an zu wachsen.


----------



## stefano89 (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche nach Ideen für Hülle für Unterwasserkamera.*

Machts was, wenn die Cam hochkant filmt?
Ich denke wenn du die Schachtel hochkant nimmst wirste sie am leichtesten stabilisieren können. Dann würd ich einfach eine Befestigung in die Mitte des Deckels machen, dass du die Cam mit separater Schnur ziehst und die Schnur nicht durch ein Röhrchen an der Cam vorbeigeht sondern am Deckel der Schachtel endet. Dann blei in die Unterseite (schmale Seite) des Packets und dann dürfte das auch schon gehn.

Wenn du dir Schnur am Kästchen vorbeiführst dürfte es schwierig sein, die Cam so zu befestigen, dass sie den Lauf des Köders nicht beeinflusst und außerdem kannste ne stärkere Schnur nehmen, um Abrissen vorzubeugen.

Gruß Steffen

Ps: Filmt die Cam denn an dem Pfropfen im Boden der Schachtel vorbei?


----------



## Magdeburger (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche nach Ideen für Hülle für Unterwasserkamera.*

Das mit dem Hochkantfilmen is ne gute Idee, ich denke auch dass das das Beste sein wird, wegen Stabilität und so.

Ich mache morgen mal ein paar U-Wasseraufnahmen, aber natürlich erstmal ohne Angel.

Ach ja, die filmt am Pfropfen vorbei.


----------



## Kretzer83 (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche nach Ideen für Hülle für Unterwasserkamera.*

Wenn du eh Schleppfischen willst, dann würde ich die Schachtel an einem langen steifen Draht fixieren (Spinnstange) kann aber ruhig ein halben Meter lang sein. Damit es nicht dreht würde ich ein Gewicht unten dran hängen. 

Genau mit dieser Konstruktion (in klein) bringen manche sonst ihre Blinker in die Tiefe, sollte also auch mit der Kamera funktionieren.

ach komm ich male es lieber kurz:




mfg Kretzer

http://img266.*ih.us/img266/5091/unbenanntgfi.png


----------



## Magdeburger (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche nach Ideen für Hülle für Unterwasserkamera.*

Auch ne Idee, ma guggn. Sooo tief würde ich eh nicht fischn können, wegen dem Lichteinfall.


----------



## Kretzer83 (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche nach Ideen für Hülle für Unterwasserkamera.*

musst ja nicht viel Gewicht ranmachen... ist halt nur ein Ansatz, um dem Herumwackeln vorzubeugen. Du kennst bestimmt den Ausdruck "Länge läuft".


----------



## kati48268 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche nach Ideen für Hülle für Unterwasserkamera.*

Das liest der Ferkelfahnder sicher gern 
Aber Kretzers Idee mit dem beschwerten Draht könnte ein guter Schritt nach vorn sein.


----------



## odinherne (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche nach Ideen für Hülle für Unterwasserkamera.*

schreibe mir ma ne pn . gruß odinherne


seele schrieb:


> Ja ich weiß, dass es die Richtige ist, aber woher zu nem vertretbaren Preis.


----------



## lino64 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche nach Ideen für Hülle für Unterwasserkamera.*

@odinherne
kannst du mal näher erläutern wie du dein kamerasystem aufgebaut hast (verwendetes material ect.)
mich interesiert das thema auch brennend.werde heute mal ein paar tests mit der kleinen cam machen(wenn ich meine micro sd karte finde#d)
gruß lino64


----------



## Tilman (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche nach Ideen für Hülle für Unterwasserkamera.*

Ich habe noch eine Beleuchtung entdeckt, die könnte fürs stationäre Angeln manchmal sinnvoll sein:

http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/150365/IR-PLATINE-FUER-150001-150014/SHOP_AREA_37351&promotionareaSearchDetail=005


----------



## Der Goonch (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche nach Ideen für Hülle für Unterwasserkamera.*

@ odinherne

moin ,wie steuerst du denn deine cam? habe was vergleichbares gebastelt.allerdings ist das drehen der cam unterwasser problematisch .habe dafuer schon eine art strickleiter gebaut ,diese ist aber sehr gross und unhandlich.
mit welcher methode nimmst du denn auf? habe nur einen tragbaren dvd player  dazu und nen laptop wollte ich mir nicht unbedingt zulegen!

mfg 
der goonch


----------



## odinherne (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche nach Ideen für Hülle für Unterwasserkamera.*

hi nehme es mit nen laptop auf, oder schaue es lief auf meine kleinen dvb t fernseh .aufnahmen mach ich nur wenn fische aufwen spod sind da kann ich die cam ablegen habe eine Schnur dran mit nen Luftballon damit ich wies wo ich den Köder ablegen muss . ist ein bisschen Fummelleih aber es klappt gans gut,  wenn ich mal vom Boot aus am zocken bin, oder nen köfi dran habe, beobachte ich den köfi was da so los ist . kann nur sagen das es der Hammer wenn ein Hecht sich den köfi packt. steuern tue ich die cam mit einer geflochten Schnur , damit kann ich sie heben und senken ,muss mal schauen wo ich die aufnahmen hab .der nachteil mit nen Laptop ist ,das der akku bei mir nach ner Stunde den Geist auf gibt.gruß odinherne


----------



## Magdeburger (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche nach Ideen für Hülle für Unterwasserkamera.*

Hm, klappt leider nicht mit der TikTak-Packung, drückt sich immer wieder Wasser durch, auch wenn man alles ganz frest mit Gummi zusammenpresst. Muss ich doch nach nem kleinen Glas suchen.


----------



## lino64 (1. März 2011)

*AW: Suche nach Ideen für Hülle für Unterwasserkamera.*

Habe am Wochenende die ersten tests mit der kleinen cam gemacht.Der erste Versuch bei dem ich die cam zusammen mit 2 Lichtstarken Leds in einen Plastikbeutel verschweißt hatte war zwar 100% Wasserdicht doch die Aufnahmen waren nicht brauchbar weil zu Dunkel:c


----------



## xxrasixx (3. März 2011)

*AW: Suche nach Ideen für Hülle für Unterwasserkamera.*

hi ich würde mir im baumarkt plexiglas kaufen davon streifen schneiden als rahmen denn deckel und die bodenplatte grösser schneiden zb. die streifen 3cm hoch und 10 cm lang die bodenplatte und denn deckel dann 13cm lang machen die streifen auf denn boden kleben mit silikon und oben auf denn rand von dem rahmen auch silikon rundrum drauf dann denn deckel und die bodenplatte duchbohren an allen vier ecken dann schrauben durch die löcher dann kanst du es immer auf und zu schrauben der silikon auf der kante soll als dichdung dinen das plexiglas solte aber schon 0,5mm stark sein und du kanst es ja auch etwas breiter machen dann kanst du noch eine kleine taschenlampe mit reintuhen als licht
hoffe das bringt dir was viel spass beim basteln


----------



## Seele (5. März 2011)

*AW: Suche nach Ideen für Hülle für Unterwasserkamera.*

Das kriegst du nicht Druckdicht und ist ne scheiß fusselarbeit.


----------



## baasel (5. März 2011)

*AW: Suche nach Ideen für Hülle für Unterwasserkamera.*

klar bekommst das dicht wenn dich nicht dumm anstellst. ich hab was vergleichbares mal zum tauchen gebastelt, auf 30m tiefe immernoch kein tropfen wasser drin.


----------



## Janbr (5. März 2011)

*AW: Suche nach Ideen für Hülle für Unterwasserkamera.*

Und wenn du so ein Plastikei aus dem Bastelbedarf nimmst? Das waere bestimmt hydrodynamischer und wuerde weniger Widerstand erzeugen:

http://bastel-versand.de/acryl_styropor_glas_acrylformen,rid,1060,page,2,kl.html

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Kretzer83 (30. März 2011)

*AW: Suche nach Ideen für Hülle für Unterwasserkamera.*

Moinsen,

und gibt es irgendwas vorzuzeigen?

mfg Kretzer


----------



## Seele (30. März 2011)

*AW: Suche nach Ideen für Hülle für Unterwasserkamera.*

Meine Cam ist leider kaputt gegangen beim letzen Wassereintritt, obwohl ich glaub ich endgültig eine gute Lösung gewusst hätte. 
Problem ich find auch so eine nicht mehr. 
Weiß jemand wo man eine runde, mit ca 35mm Durchmesser große Webcam herbekommt. Irgendwas in diesem Format. Einfach ne kleine Webcam für USB.


----------



## Seele (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche nach Ideen für Hülle für Unterwasserkamera.*

So, die Kamera ist fertiggestellt, leider ist diesmal die Quali der Cam schlechter, aber die letzte hat die grätsche gemacht. Dicht sollte sie sein, werde dann demnächst berichten obs geklappt hat, ob man etwas sieht oder ob die zig euro einfach fürn Arsch waren


----------

